

We’ll do a beta, then a Hacker News launch, followed by an official launch.  - avner
http://blog.200nipples.com/2008/07/launch-the-first-24-hours/

======
gm
I think 200 nipples is the biggest factor of this thing... Forget about
selling stuff to corporate clients (I'd rather buy somewhere else than explain
to my A/P person why I bought something at "200 nipples" and can she please
pay the bill).

Hopefully these guys have figured out how they are going to beat a cafepress
self-generated unique design.

Who knows, hopefully this thing can go beyond it's name and they have their
business model in order. Best of luck to them.

~~~
vaksel
why exactly would you be buying funny/shocking tshirts on your corporate
account?

~~~
boredguy8
Morale.

~~~
gm
Exactly. A good working environment. Fun. A good employee of the
week/month/etc prize. Drawings for events. Giveaways. The list goes on and
on....

None of these buys are for a single piece either. That's why corp accounts are
good business.

~~~
vaksel
then the A/P person will probably get a tshirt too, and will know where you
got the tshirt from.

But I guess they can always change the company name to something like Tshirts
Unlimited, where one of their properties is 200 Nipples

~~~
wmeredith
We're incorporating under the name Tiny Sauce, LLC.

------
bprater
Man, if I could only figure out what's launching.

~~~
silentbicycle
They're ... selling ... shirts.

Limited edition t-shirts, numbered 1 to 100, each costing that many dollars.

------
truebosko
Just out of curiosity .. what do you plan to do when the month ends and you
haven't sold all the shirts. Just sell them at a discounted price?

To be honest, although I love the concept I think no one would pay over $70
for a shirt and the few who paid $60 probably did it out of novelty value, but
what do I know?

------
steveplace
But first you need to erect your databases.

------
chris_l
I really like the way the price goes up as more sell. I always wanted to try
that on pro accounts for web services.

